# Do it yourself rebuild?



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Without knowing what the make, model, year, etc. It would be hard to answer your questions. However, I have rebuilt many 2 strokes and the problem I always seem to run into is finding the parts. My recent build was a 1996 Nissan 2 stroke. I had completely removed everything to paint, rebuild the motor and replace every piece of hardware and discover many of the parts were no longer available. I looked to Ebay, and Criagslist hoping to find. In the end, I had to buy busted motors just to get the few parts I needed. I have discovered over the last few years or so, no one really has interest in a 2 stroke unless you have one and it runs great. The interest to learn and fix what you have has been replaced with 4 stokes. Hope this helps


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are a few specialty tools you will need to actually do a full rebuild. It’s not just taking it apart and assembling. If the cylinder bores aren’t too worn you can usually just use a bore hone on a drill and get slightly larger piston rings but if they are grooved way out past tolerances you’ll need to have the bores machined and or sleeved and use oversized piston rings to get compression back within spec.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Any ideas in the cost of a gasket, ring and bearing setup for an older Merc/Johnson 15? 

I need a greasy hobby again but don’t want to spend more than a good used one would be.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

How old are you looking for? I use this site for my motor parts. Shipping is very fast, great customer service and they have schematics and lots of parts. 
https://www.boats.net/


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How old are you looking for? I use this site for my motor parts. Shipping is very fast, great customer service and they have schematics and lots of parts.
> https://www.boats.net/


As new as possible but a two stroke. I’m not sure when they stopped selling those.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't think I quite understand your situation. Are you saying you don't already have the motor and are going to specifically search for one that needs rebuilding? Why not just get a working one and spend your time maintaining it?


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

yobata said:


> I don't think I quite understand your situation. Are you saying you don't already have the motor and are going to specifically search for one that needs rebuilding? Why not just get a working one and spend your time maintaining it?


The latter is the idea. But I wouldn’t mind doing an internal freshen up. Rings, bearings seals etc.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I just wrapped up rebuilding an '81 Merc 9.8 and it took awhile to locate everything but there are parts available, you just have to hunt for them. I picked up a '72 Rude 9.5 but fortunately it is near new.



Michael


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If you are looking for a project motor to bring back to life as a hobby I would just find one with good compression currently and then overhaul all the other systems. 
There isn't much, if any, cost difference in a non running 2 stroke with no compression vs good compression.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

southerncannuck said:


> I’m thinking about getting an older 15 hp two stroke and rebuilding it. Any of you guys done it? Are parts available? I’ve overhauled two car engines before, a ford 351 Cleveland and a Jeep 258 but I’ve never turned a wrench on an outboard.
> 
> looking for tips.


If you are anywhere around the Central Texas coast, I have an "extra" 1981 Merc 9.8 I could let go of. It runs but could use a good freshening up.




Michael


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

SeaDrifter said:


> If you are anywhere around the Central Texas coast, I have an "extra" 1981 Merc 9.8 I could let go of. It runs but could use a good freshening up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m near Daytona. Looking for a 15 for my Gheenoe. 18mph is a bit slow for my tastes. I figure a 15 would get me 22-24 mph


----------

